# Sources: Screen Printers Offering Custom Discharge Water Based Printing



## mavricovich (Jul 31, 2007)

I have been searching all evening on the forum to find screen printers who do custom discharge water based printing. Most posts I found were either about doing the printing and using the inks or were very general. 2 posts I found in searches that sounded applicable by title gave me a no permissions page. Not sure why. They were:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/moderated-threads-posts/t26419.html and
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t33610.html

Maybe someone can tell me why but either way I wanted to start a thread for listing printers offering discharge. If you don't know what that is please don't ask here, there are many other posts about that.

I did find a couple of printers at a thread about all over printing or belt printing. (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html) Printers that offer one specialty are sometimes offering others.

I have seen a few people asking about "Affliction style" designs. I believe the soft hand and look of discharge, as well as oversize prints will continue to be of interest to people. Personally, I work at a screen printing shop but we do the basic plastisol thing. There are plans of expanding into discharge and other specialties but it will be awhile. In the meantime, I have dabbled in some shirt selling on line and in a couple indie retail stores and am now trying to put together a more structured plan spanning into various kinds of apparel, specific to a niche i have in mind. Part of this involves using discharge. Of course I want what so many want - low minimums and price for a quality product but realistically I want low minimums and quality and I will pay what that's worth. And I would like to look into any company you can throw at me.

Companies:
4 Season Garment
Pacific Splash

If you know other companies please post and I will add them. If you have used them please offer a review. I will be contacting companies as I get a list about there minimums and pricing.

Also, discharge will only work correctly on garments using certain dyes. I noticed that 4season offered garments for this as I imagine many if nont all printers in this field do. But I like having choices instead of being subject to a package deal. If anybody is familiar with apparel companies offering shirts dyed for this please post those. Obviously one can get whatever they want if buying a huge amount. But for many of us smaller fish that is unrealistic.

I hope this forum is useful. It would be to me. Let me know if I have totally overlooked a post just like this.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I specialize in waterbased discharge printing, but my max print size is too small for some people. it's about 12"x12" or slightly more.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I am expanding my services to plastisol discharge printing, water-based printing, water-based discharge printing, oversized printing (shoulder seam to shoulder seam,and collar to bottom of shirt), and all over printing. I am printing my first oversized print later this week. I am going to have lower minimums than most all over printers that I have talked to in the past, and lower setup fees. I have so many customers that request this type of printing, and I can't find anyone to contract the work to with low enough minimums, so I decided to convert my press to an all over press and contract my normal orders to a local printer. Feel free to email me with your order requests, and a copy of your design if possible, and I will send you a quote. I have the capability of printing 2 colors on the oversized/all over screens, but I will soon be purchasing a 3rd oversized screen. I will also be looking into using other specialty inks once I am comfortable enough with the new setup.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We have been printing liscensed apparel, Chuck Norris, Seinfeld, Save by the Bell in both water base and discharge. If you need more specifics give me a call 513-708-0837.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

We also offer waterbase discharge prints- large and all over prints accepted.


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey - Yes and Raw Talent can do discharge and waterbased for you and large prints are not a problem. You can contact me directly at (678) 691 1085 or email [email protected] for more information.

Thanks,

Steve Taylor - Raw Talent


----------

